# WD My passport invisible



## Pierre dit Christophe (19 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

J'utilise un disque dur externe WD My Passport (USB 3.0) sur un PowerBook G4 (système X.4.11). L'ordinateur a planté ce matin alors que le disque externe était connecté (aucun fichier n'étant ouvert et aucune application lancée). Après rallumage, le disque dur externe n'apparaît plus sur le bureau. Je l'ai débranché, puis rebranché. Puis éteint l'ordinateur, normalement, puis relancé Toujours rien ! Y a-t-il un moyen de faire ré-apparaître le disque dur externe ou de récupérer les données ? Merci pour vos réponses !
Amitiés,

Pierre


----------



## Larme (19 Août 2012)

Est-ce qu'il apparait dans _/Utilitaires/Utilitaire de Disque_ ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Août 2012)

Sur un PowerBook G4 ? Alors tu as certainement un souci d'alimentation, l'USB d'un PowerBook est incapable d'alimenter longtemps un disque dur externe. deux solutions : si le disque le permet, lui brancher une alim externe, sinon, utiliser un câble ou un raccord USB en "Y" pour brancher le disque sur deux ports USB simultanément.


----------



## Pierre dit Christophe (21 Août 2012)

Bonsoir à Tou-te-s,

Merci pour vos réponses .

Après vous avoir lu, je suis allé dans les préférences du Finder (menu « Finder »). Dans la rubrique « afficher ces éléments sur le bureau », j'ai tout décoché ! Ainsi, même l'unité centrale « Mac HD » a disparu du bureau (c'est un peu flippant ). Puis, j'ai tout coché à nouveau, et là, surprise, le DD externe WD est réapparu sur le bureau.

Amitiés,

Pierre


----------

